

India: there’s money in missed calls - denzil_correa
http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/2013/01/31/india-theres-money-in-missed-calls/#axzz2JYsRfvWO

======
chayesfss
When I was growing up in Wasilla, AK my best friend Don and I would spend
hours and hours skateboarding behind the grocery store 'Carrs'. When we were
ready for his mom to pick us up we'd dial her number on the payphone and press
a number a few times. This was something that at the time you could do without
depositing coins and since his mom knew we would be doing this it was like a
frugal Morse code too I guess. Man those were the days...

